# Vipera Magnifica vs. Lord of the Fireflies



## TruetoCheese

[size=+2]*Vipera Magnifica vs Lord of the Fireflies*[/size]

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30% (40% on fifth day through the seventh day)
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery (except on seventh day), Pain Split, moves will not inflict attraction or confusion
*Arena Description:* The Genesis of the Universe



Spoiler: IMPORTANT CULTURAL READING?



Just about every culture in human history has a story of how the universe came into being. The Library of Asber has a collection of hundreds of books, scrolls, and tablets that contain such epic stories. One particular book has been taken off of its shelf and placed on top of an old coffee table next to the fireplace. The book is bound in dark leather, with gold leaf ornamentation on the front cover depicting two humanlike figures. This book tells the tale of a great battle between two opposing forces that resulted in the creation of our world. These two deities, being unable to fight each other directly, created the beings we now know as “Pokémon” to act as their vessels and do the fighting in their place. As their feud raged on for eons, they gradually created the heavens and earth, and all life upon it, in order to fuel their endless battle.

Each round of the battle is referred to as a “day”. On each new day, the arena evolves, causing certain effects to take place:

THE FIRST DAY: _Before there was anything, there was nothing. The universe was an endless dark void, with no shape or form. The two gods created primitive forms of life to exist in this nothingness._ During the first day, all Pokémon on the field will revert to their most basic evolutionary stage. Trainers will PM the ref their commands. They may only command their Pokémon to use one move, and that move will be used on all three actions of this round. No conditionals may be used. If this is the first round of the match, both trainers will also PM the ref their choice of Pokémon. Any attack that relies on sight (such as Scary Face or Glare) shall fail, as will any move that requires light or natural resources. All attacks, aside from those with perfect accuracy, will have their accuracy reduced by 20%.

THE SECOND DAY: _On the second day the gods separated light from dark, and gave their companions the gift of sight._ Pokémon now have the ability to see, and attacks that rely on light shall now work, at half the energy cost. Intense sunlight will occur during this round. Trainers are free to command as usual.

THE THIRD DAY: _The gods then created a division, and the world was split in two. There was the endless sea, and the boundless sky. Where these two met, the war of the gods raged on._ Moves that require a source of water shall now work. The effects of rain shall take place throughout this round.

THE FOURTH DAY: _The gods created an island of rock in the endless ocean, and this island became our world._ Moves that require solid ground or rocks shall now work, and will have their base power multiplied by 1.5. The effects of a sandstorm shall take place during this round.

THE FIFTH DAY: _On the fifth day, the gods created all kinds of life, in order to add to their armies._ A random Rarity One Pokémon shall aid each trainer for the duration of this round, each using random moves from its movepool. Moves that require vegetation, such as Grass Knot, shall now work. In addition, a hailstorm shall occur during this round.

THE SIXTH DAY: _It was on the sixth day that humans were created, and given the gift of free will. The humans divided themselves into two religions, each worshipping one of the two gods. The war between the two deities reached its tipping point as men fought one another over their beliefs._ During this round, two ASB players may lend their strength to the trainers, and volunteer one of their Pokémon to aid them in the battle. Volunteers must post in the thread, and specify which trainer they will be helping and which Pokémon they will be using. Once each trainer has a volunteer, commands are posted normally, but the two volunteers will PM the ref their commands after the trainers have posted. Note that the move “Heal Pulse” is prohibited for this round.

THE SEVENTH DAY: _Exhausted, the gods and their subjects took a break from the fighting, and peace temporarily ensued. The gods saw the world they had created, and saw that it was good._ During this round, only self-targeting moves may be used. This is the only round where direct healing moves are allowed. 

After the seventh day, the cycle will repeat, and a brand new universe will be created. 

*Additional Rules:* When first sent out (and on the first day of any cycle) each Pokémon will revert to its first evolutionary stage. Each round that it stays in battle, a Pokémon may evolve into its next evolutionary stage, if it has one. In the case of divergent evolutionary paths, the trainer must specify the evolution before commands are posted. This means that a trainer that sent a Gallade into the battle could elect to evolve it into Gardevoir at the beginning of its third round in battle.



*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator> @ Life Orb
 *Finbarr Galedeep* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Leftovers
 *Vile Myriapoda* the female Venipede <Swarm> @ Black Sludge
 *Melia* the female Glaceon <Snow Cloak> @ Never-Melt Ice
 *Calcifer* the male Litwick <Flame Body> @ Eviolite
 *Psycho Mantis* the male Scyther <Technician> @ Metal Coat
 *Orestes* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Super Smile Kevin* the male Squirtle <Rain Dish> @ Shell Bell
 *Rhinestone Eyes* the female Sableye <Keen Eye> @ Sachet
 *Metal Gear ROSS* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg


*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Alice in Chain Chomps* the female Mawile <Intimidate> @ Sachet
 *Hook of the Infect Boglands* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Sitrus Berry
 *Thybault Dullblade* the male Kirlia <Trace> @ Dawn Stone
 *Jules Vernfield* the male Accelgor <Hydration> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Rose Spookheart* the female Mismagius <Levitate>
 *Lady Ouroboros* the female Ekans <Shed Skin>
 *Keyrielle Phlebotinum* the female Klefki <Prankster> @ Red Card
 *Elegraff from Plastic Beaches* the female Chinchou <Volt Absorb>
 *Epitaph for a Despised Coward* the female Gourgeist (Small Size) <Frisk>
 *Cello* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell

PM me your sendouts and their commands, preferably in that order. Winner gets to be pope.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

MONSTERS


----------



## TruetoCheese

Before we begin. Ahem.



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> MONSTERS


WHAT WHAT THE THE FUCK FUCK ISN’T THAT SUPPOSED TO BE A KIDS SHOW?


---​

Stu shoved the papers aside with careless abandon. Then he shoved them further, just enough that they could peer over the edge of the table and gape at the fall. He’d just clocked out as on-duty librarian, but Stu actually lived at the library. No one knew Stu lived at the library, except Stu. He brought a marker out from under his felt tip pen and eagerly undid the cap (it was tied shut so no one could steal it). He gazed up at the fluorescent light of the very long and cylindrical candle and marveled at how the builders had gotten it to be horizontal. A magical lighting fixture worthy of the tale he would pen. It would be the most spectacular story anyone had ever seen and anyone would ever see. Baxter, the dog down the road had told him he had a knack for these stories, and then peed on his marker. It was a sign. But Stu didn’t have paper, or its ancestral origin: trees, with which to write or manufacture. So he took a job at the library.

Stu licked his lips and flipped open a book.

First came…the illustrations. Every good storybook had pictures.
There would be a-







Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
_Hero!_

Yeah, he’d have a cool mohawk made of metal, and have red eyes because those are rad. But he needed a weakness, so Stu gave him only one eye. And only one power-move so the readers could watch how he grows stronger. And he’d have an awesome name like RED EYE ROSS THE METAL BOSS OF THE RED GEAR CLAN.
Stu shortened it to Metal Gear ROSS because it was going off the page.

But now he needed a villain…






Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
_BAM!_​

His old friend flame, ROSE RED THE WASHCLOTH WITCH HEARTSTOPPER OF THE RED GEAR CLAN. She was evil so she needed to have something more than just one eye. Stu gave her many eyes. Then that looked scary so he said those were the eyes of the other RED GEAR CLAN members, who she tried to make into RED FEAR CLAN members, failed, and then stole their eyes. Oh wait that made no sense. Stu hastily corrected that when RED EYE ROSS THE METAL BOSS chose a life of heroism over her, she turned to the one thing that would accept her: The darkness.

Stu added DUN DUN DUNNNN next to her shortened name: Rose Spookheart. Because the darkness betrayed her and killed her and now she’s a ghost. Also her heart was broken by RED EYE ROSS because that way he has more character.

Stu twirled his marker in his hand, now to write their story…RED EYE ROSS found ROSE RED HEARTSTOPPER in the darkness, and tried to save her…

In the inky black of nothingness, where there was nothing but black darkness and Rose, came Metal Gear ROSS. He walked into the darkness of the first day that they met that he met the new Rose.

“ROSE, WHAT ARE YOU DOING, ROSE.”

“YOU DON’T LOVE ME ANYMORE, ROSS.”

“THAT’S A LIE, ROSE.”

Rose’s heart would have fluttered, but it was stopped because her name was ROSE RED HEARTSTOPPER (in long form) “REALLY?” she said with a coo.

“YES, I NEVER LOVED YOU.” Ross was cold hearted. Because Ross had no heart, because he was near ROSE RED HEARTSTOPPER (in long form), who had STOPPED HIS HEART because he was near her.

“OH NO THE DARKNESS IS CONSUMING ME, ROSS.” A tear fell down Rose’s face.

“WAIT NO ROSE I LOVE YOU I WAS WRONG.” Ross realized that Rose had stopped his heart in a good way, because she was so stunning that it stopped. But it was too late, Rose was now darkness. But there was hope, there was a chance that Ross could save Rose by hitting the darkness with the one attack he’d ever known. Ever since Ross was a child in the RED GEAR CLAN he had been ridiculed by the other RED GEAR CLAN members for only having one move, but now that move could save Rose.

Ross bent his head forward, following Rose’s screams for help, and like the pointer on a compass he aligned with her. Then he shot forward like a bullet with a mohawk. But it was no use, he flew further and further away into the darkness.

“ross i am evil now so i don’t use grammar” Stu had to distinguish them somehow.

“NOOOOOOOOOOOO” shouted Ross. Rose pulsed in the darkness, reveling in her new form. She had accepted the darkness and become the WASHCLOTH WITCH. “NOOOOO” said Ross again.

“shut up i am darkness” Rose’s washcloth form billowed and she spat out a glob of darkness. Ross couldn’t see the darkness because it was dark but he could feel something bubbling and warping towards him. It hit Ross in his mohawk and he spun around in the darkness. He was forever lost in the eternal shadow because he could not see, even with his red eye.

But then he saw a light and it could save him. He saw the light of the future.

Stu pushed the book aside, yawned and got up. He scratched the fuzz growing on his chin before giving out another yawn. Stu flicked his leg backwards at the knee and kicked away his chair. It clanked and whomped across the floorboards, almost tipping over but realigning just in time. He went to get some coffee.



*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 70% (Capped) | Energy: 88%
Condition: -1 Special Defense
_“how could I have been so blind, how could I have not perceived the depths- with my one eye- of my own feelings.”_
* IRON HEAD? ~ IRON HEAD. ~ IRON HEAD!
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 100% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”I stoooole your clans eeeeeyeeees”_
* DARKNEEEEEESS ~ DAAAAARKENEEESESESESS ~ DARKNESSSSSSSSssss
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Iron Head: Accuracy (94/100, _MISS_)
Shadow Ball: Accuracy (51/100, HIT), Effect Chance (8/100, _SPECIAL DEFENSE DROP_)

A2:
Iron Head: Accuracy (81/100, _MISS_)
Shadow Ball: (9/100, HIT, Effect Chance (58/100), NO EFFECT)

A3:
Iron Head: Accuracy (97/100, _MISS_)
Shadow Ball: (25/100, HIT), Effect Chance (56/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



RED EYE ROSS’ LIFE POINTS:
100 – 15 * 3 (Shadow Ball) = 70% (Capped)

RED EYE ROSS’ SPIRIT POWER:
100 – 4 * 3 (Iron Head) = 88%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S LIFE POINTS:
100 – 0 (NOTHING) = 100%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S SPIRIT POWER:
100 – 4 * 3 (Shadow Ball) = 88%



*Notes:*
-Don’t worry, the style will get better as Stu keeps writing the tale. Let’s say it…evolves >:3
-How in the hell did you miss every single Iron Head. It did help condense the round into one move, I guess? Woo?
-At the beginning of the next round you'll both evolve. Metang and Mismagius, of course.

-Stu tried to flip a coin to be all cool in front of the vending machine but it fell and slipped under the base. When he tried to reach the coin he saw the darkness and got another idea. The darkness is really a person from long ago called *Lord of the Fireflies*, that was his title not his name, and he controlled Rose. He would give her her orders now under the cover of- this is where Stu giggled- _darkness_.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Above Stu, from the nests made in forgotten tales hanging from the star-glazed vault, swooped a crow with feathers of foul curses. It slashed at the ink bottle with its tails, spilling it over the book in runes of the past. It read:

As the shadow of fear *grows* and *evolves*

Their enemies shall perish in the *flames* of *magic*

Shall their enemies try and cover themselves with Screens of Light, they shall *disappear* in darkness and *strike forth*

Shall their enemies cower under the impenetrable dome of green light, they shall bide their time and muster *vile strategies*

Their enemies shall not escape

*Mystical Fire / Phantom Force / Nasty Plot x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

How the hell _did_ you miss Iron Head three times in a row? I know you still have feelings for Rose, but damn it, the fate of the world is at stake here!

(Just what are the odds that all of your attacks hit and all of mine missed? I mean, aside from 0.41%)

Coiled beneath the hearth, the serpent with scales of crimson raised its head to meet the crow's stare. Striking at a second inkwell, it left a message on the worn out pages:

_Try as they may, your enemies shall not encumber your strength

For thy body is as clear as day

Let yourself *grow in number*, if only by trick of the light

Then let the *darkness* in the witch's heart consume her

As she is haunted by the phantoms of her past_

*Double Team ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball*


----------



## TruetoCheese

> (Just what are the odds that all of your attacks hit and all of mine missed? I mean, aside from 0.41% _*TRUE LOVE*_)


*Round Two*

*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 70% (Capped) | Energy: 88%
Condition: -1 Special Defense
_“how could I have been so blind, how could I have not perceived the depths- with my one eye- of my own feelings.”_
* Double Team ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 100% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”I stoooole your clans eeeeeyeeees”_
* Mystical Fire / Phantom Force / Nasty Plot x3
*​
Stu charged back to his seat of honour, his mind lathered in the sweet high of caffeine.  He arched his back and poked out his behind, all while running, and slid smoothly into his chair. The issue was his chair was away from the table, so he gripped the impertinent thing and hobbled it all the way next to his finest literature.

Stu then cursed. What the shit was this? Some jackass spilt ink all over his masterpiece in the making. And then a second jackass came and dropped another murky bomb on the pages. Both these jackasses had managed to scribble some goddamn words into the ink, Stu did not know how they did that and therefore they must be very skilled jackasses. Stu raised his fist and shook it at the world in general. First at the ceiling and then the northern wall, then the southern, then the eastern, then the northern, then a pause before the western because he had spun around too much and forgot where west was.

He clamped one hand down on the table and surveyed the disaster. Peeking out from the sea of inky jackassery were bits of orange writing. He heaved a sigh, his work was safe. The familiar pop of a marker calmed his nerves, and he set to work once more…

Wait crap the notes could be from him. _His future self_. Who had been wildly successful and sent these back in time to help him. He thanked the world, this time getting the order right. Then he slammed down the marker and got the order write.

Picking up where we left off, our intrepid hero RED EYE ROSS THE METAL GEAR BOSS had fumbled in the darkness, failing to save his ONE TRUE LOVE from becoming a ghost because she died. He spun through the unfathomable, meaning without fathom (Stu wanted to help his slower readers), darkness until he saw the future. In the future it was kind of bright with lots of light because some dude said there should be lights.

“ROSE ARE YOU IN THE FUTURE”

“no im behind you” and then Rose was behind him. He turned around and saw Rose for the first time. But not the last.

“ROSE I CAN SEE YOU” he said, because he saw her. “ROSE I CAN SEE” he said again because he could see because of the light that had filled the world. It was the light of the future because Ross had waited and the future was now. Ross was enlightened. “ROSE I AM ENLIGHTENED” and so Rose set him on fire.

“AAAAAAAAH I AM ON FIRE” said Ross but then he noticed the fire stopped, and it had taken something from him, so he looked to the future again (the other future because this one was now) and saw he was on fire. He understood that to achieve enlightenment he had to be set on fire.

Ross closed his mouth and hummed slowly, he felt his future self come from the future and fuse with him. Thereby becoming TWOROSS. And because his future self had come from the future his future self knew about his own future self in that future, and that they would soon fuse and become METAGROSS. Because Stu didn’t know how to spell MEGA.

“ROSE, WE ARE ENLIGHTENED” said another Ross from the future, coming out of Ross’ shadow. Then another one said it.

“ROSE, WE ARE ENLIGHTENED” like that. And then another.

“shut up said Rose” whoops, said Rose. Her lack of grammar had gone so far that she had evolved into a being of complete lack of grammar. She had a hat and had become a WITCHCLOTH WASHLOCK. “ahahahahah” and she set fire to Ross.

Ross was ready to laugh because Rose set fire to the Ross from a doomed timeline, thereby doing nothing. But she hit him. “HOW DID YOU HIT ME ROSE”

“because I have always known the scent of my one true love”

“REALLY ROSE?”

“no it was luck” and the TWOROSS disappeared because it was actually fake and Rose gasped.

“ROSE I AM DARKNESS” Stu gave Ross darkness powers now because he was enlightened and understood how to control light, so that he could control darkness now because darkness was unlight. “ROSE I AM UNLIGHTENED” Ross flexed his claws and twirled them in front of him, pulling strands of darkness into a ball. Ross then showed the ball to Rose and hit her with hit.

Rose was confused as to how he knew about the darkness. “how do you know about the darkness she asked”?

“LIKE THIS” and Ross hit her with another ball. Ross laughed because that was a cool one-liner and he was cool now. But he didn’t notice that the darkness was consuming him like it had consumed Rose.

Rose noticed this because she was consumed by darkness, but not completely. Rose still had some true love for Ross left in her, and her true love inside her was telling her that she needed to save Ross from the darkness. She couldn’t let him become darkness. But she only knew one way to make light.

And so Rose set Ross on fire again.

But she was wrong. Damnit she said. Ross high fived other future Ross, but Rose did not know who was the receiver and who was the fiver of the two.



*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 59% | Energy: 73%
Condition: Has one Double Team clone
_“POWER SO MUCH POWER”_
* DOUBLE TEAM ~ SHADOW BALL ~ SHADOW BALL
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 76% | Energy: 73%
Condition: _”what if the darkness is not good but bad”_
* hatred fiiiire ~ lukewarm emotion fire~ must save from darkness fiiiire
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Mystical Fire: Accuracy (3/4, needed 1 to hit, MISS)
Shadow Ball: Effect Chance (67/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Mystical Fire: Accuracy (2/3, needed 1 to hit, MISS)
Shadow Ball: Effect Chance (60/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



RED EYE ROSS’ LIFE POINTS:
70 – 11 (Mystical-set-on-Fire) = 59%

RED EYE ROSS’ SPIRIT POWER:
88 – 5 * 3 (SHADOW BALL) = 73%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S LIFE POINTS:
100 – 12 * 2 (SHADOW BALL) = 76%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S SPIRIT POWER:
88 – 5 * 3 (Mystical Fire) = 73%




*Notes:*
- I accidentally wrote out a whole bit where I managed SWAP your command strings to the other Pokemon. Thank Stu I only got to the first action. Maybe you’ll want to read it, so I’ve shoved it in a spoiler down here…


Spoiler: LOOK AWAY



…”ROSE I AM ENLIGHTENED.”


“i am legion” Rose said, and became legion. Each of her stolen eyes flickered into black pearls and with each blink another Rose appeared beside her.

“WHICH ONE IS ROSE” said Ross.

“haha, you will never figure out which one is Rose!” said Rose.

“IT’S YOU,” said Ross, because Rose was speaking and the other clones were not.

“what no it’s her” said Rose and pointed to another Rose.

“OH OKAY.”


-Ross has slightly below average speed, so he summoned three fake future Rosses.
-I hope that one day, maybe hundreds of years from now, someone finds this and makes it a religion.
-I believe Mystical Fire’s energy cost is incorrectly labelled in the dBase, so I’m going with 5% for now. This lead Rose and Ross to have the same amount of energy, not even typoes can stop TRUE LOVE.
-It was sunny this round, so it has to be rainy on the next. Will things heat up or cool down between Ross and Rose? Find out next time when Vipera Magnifica commands!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

TruetoCheese said:


> -Ross has slightly below average speed, so he summoned three fake future Rosses.





TruetoCheese said:


> Mystical Fire: Accuracy (1/3, needed 1 to hit, _HIT_)


But if Ross maked three fake Rosses, then aren't there four Rosses that could be hitted?


----------



## TruetoCheese

Vipera Magnifica said:


> But if Ross maked three fake Rosses, then aren't there four Rosses that could be hitted?


I have considered this alongside Stu and have decided that...

Yes.

(Fixed)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

There's really no getting around the fact that we have a glaring type disadvantage here... *grumble* _back in my day, steel-types resisted ghost attacks!_



Spoiler: this may be the last time this is relevant











Well, I could switch you out, but I'd rather not waste the action. Here's what you should do: By default, use *Shadow Ball* three times. If your opponent has a Light Screen set up, or you can't use Shadow Ball due to Torment or Imprison, or Shadow Ball is spited, use *Meteor Mash*. If Rose has clones, use *Aerial Ace*. In any case, make sure that Rose has actually completed her move before you attack her, so she can't pull off a Me First. Since we don't have room for any more conditionals, if you can't reach her or she is protecting, just fire off *Meteor Mash* and hope for an attack boost.

*Shadow Ball / Meteor Mash / Aerial Ace x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

The ink splashed earlier snaked across the paper like mischievous ferrets, forming new cryptic symbols on the sheets of brittle, marker-stained pages. 

Their enemies cursed the skies

The shadow of fear grinned at the irony

As a mental prison locked their enemy's mind

As a mystic force immobilized their enemy in mid-air

and as the skies came crashing down


*Imprison ~ Telekinesis ~ Thunder *


----------



## TruetoCheese

Stu saw tributaries glide through creases in the wet paper. Stu was getting tired of these random messages from future Stu, he knew what he had to do because the future was now. Obviously. He grabbed the offending page, crumpled it up before the ink could spell a message- it managed to splatter into a “HEL-” as it was crushed without mercy- and then threw it at the nearest bookshelf. Stu tore out another piece of the book waggled it around in the air, getting out any of the residual ink that festered in its folds. He also noted how not brittle the pages were.

The ink fell onto his current work like rain. This gave Stu an idea.

The idea was rain. He would make it rain now because it was fitting after the bright bit.

*Round Three*

*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 59% | Energy: 73%
Condition: Has one Double Team clone
_“POWER SO MUCH POWER”_
* Shadow Ball / Meteor Mash / Aerial Ace x3
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 76% | Energy: 73%
Condition: _”what if the darkness is not good but bad”_
* Imprison ~ Telekinesis ~ Thunder
*​
“ross no let me save you” said Rose because she was worried about him and his impending doom.

“FROM WHAT?” asked Ross almost casually, because he’d been used to her insecurities from their previous relationship.

“what relationship” said Rose to the narrative.

“RELATIONSHIP? THIS ISN’T HOW TRUE LOVE WORKS” said Ross because he thought Rose was making words at him and not the literature. He concentrated really hard and became really buff because the future TWOROSS came and became now, so Ross was now METAGROSS. Rose swooned because he was all ‘swole’. Then she remembered what was beneath the metallic exterior, a metallic interior.

‘’you shut up I am talking to important words here” and Rose blinked in that way that Ross liked and he was imprisoned by her charms even though she was evil. “close enough” Rose sighed.

“BUT IN TRUE LOVE YOU JUST…” not even METAGROSSes could figure out how TRUE LOVE worked, because it didn’t involve relationships in all the fine literature that he had acquired when fusing with the future Ross from the now (also Stu was confused). “TRUE…HMM” and because Rose had secretly imprisoned while he was busy being imprisoned by her HEARTSTOPPING CHARMS, he could no longer figure out what TRUE LOVE was about. “ROSE WHAT IS LOVE”

The story will have to pause for a bit while Stu dances about singing something strange, wherein he asks small human infants not to harm him.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Alright. “i don’t know” Rose lied.

“LIAR YOU KNOW” said Ross because he knew she was lying from the way her mouth was not saying the truth. Ross raised his hands into the air as if he had given up the argument they had never had. Rose turned around to go back to figuring out how to save Ross from the darkness. But that was Ross’ chance and he threw a knife at her.

“what the hell you threw a-” Rose was cut short by another knife being thrown at her, and then another.

“TASTE COLD HARD STEEL” said Ross because the darkness had turned his heart into steel. “OR SHOULD I SAY COLD HEART STEEL” he quipped then laughed. He then high fived the only remaining future Ross

“why are you throwing knives where did you get knives to throw” said Rose, having another knife phase through her witchcloth. They didn’t hurt her because she was a ghost in the darkness. “they don’t hurt me-” and then they hurt her because the COLD STEEL of the knives carried with them the twang of Ross’ rejection and they resonated inside her as they flew through her because she was a ghost. But she was a ghost with feeling.

And that feeling was TRUE LOVE. “ow, this hurts now said Rose” said Rose. A tear streamed down her face and joined the tear that had streamed down her face before.

“stop that” said Rose as another knife hit her in the left eye. “ow my right eye” she said because that’s where the pain was greatest.

“MAKE ME” cackled Ross. And she did. “OKAY PLEASE STOP MAKING ME” Ross flailed his arms about his person because he was floating out of his control. The other Ross shrugged and disappeared in a puff of inexistence.

“see, I have far more darkness power than you do, because I accepted the darkness. Not born in it, not molded by it. I didn’t see the darkness until I closed the curtains.” When Rose was serious she grammared harder.

“BUT I DIDN’T ACCEPT THE DARKNESS, THE DARKNESS ACCEPTED ME.” and Ross threw more knives at her.

“SILENCE.” Said Rose and ROSS was quiet. “I didn’t think that would work.” But it did.

“IT DIDN’T!” Ross cackled again. But this time Rose was prepared and she shouted at him really loudly. She shouted at him so loudly with a word that Stu’s mother had told him was a mean word that the skies parted and a yellow fork shot out of the sky. An actual yellow fork.

“its MY turn to use cutlery!” and the fork poked Ross in the eye.

Ross pouted and threw another knife at her. “MY CUTLERY IS MORE POTENT.” Ross could use larger words now, like photosynthesis, because he had more future Ross brains to work with. Or rather, for them to work with him. Ross could think things like that because he had more fut-

And then Stu dropped an inked sheet of paper onto his work. In a futile attempt to make it rain because the scene was sad and mournful, he had instead let slip a sheet of ink onto his masterwork. He did not create a scene, nor cause any alarm to the nearby potted plants (the only living things in the vicinity), because he wrote in orange marker and damn was it bright.

Ross could think th-



*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 48% | Energy: 58%
Condition: Imprisoned (Cannot use Shadow Ball), Affected by Telekinesis (1 more action), has one memory of a Double Team brone. 
_“FEAR MY METAL DANCE”_
* COLD ~ HEART ~ STEEL
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 46% (capped) | Energy: 56%
Condition: _”that’s not knife, you know”_
* Imprison ~ Telekinesis ~ FORK
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Meteor Mash:  Accuracy (66/100, HIT), Effect Chance (32/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Meteor Mash:  Accuracy (84/100, HIT), Effect Chance (61/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Thunder: Effect Chance (73/100, NO EFFECT)
Meteor Mash:  Accuracy (33/100, HIT), Effect Chance (89/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



RED EYE ROSS’ LIFE POINTS:
59 – 11 (FORK) = 48%

RED EYE ROSS’ SPIRIT POWER:
73 – 5 * 3 (MEATIER MASH) = 58%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S LIFE POINTS:
76 – 11 * 3 (MEATIER MA_SHHING_) = 46% (Capped)

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S SPIRIT POWER:
73 – 5 (Imprison) – 4 (Telekinesis) – 8 (FORK) = 56%



*Notes:*
-I regret to inform you that Telekinesis didn’t really do much >.> Since it began raining the clone would’ve been washed away and Thunder would have had full accuracy. I still let the clone poof out of pity. I guess he’s still floaty though, so that’s cool.

-Next up we have a sandstorm as Stu throws a potted plant at the next jackass to spill ink over his work. Rock moves get boosted because the pot shatters. Fireflies up to command.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

The shadows creeping along the vaulted ceiling cackled as the electrical lamps scattered throughout the room exploded in laughter, leaving darkness to strangle the Shadow of Fear's enemies!

Of course, should they cower behind the green shield, more plotting would be allowed! And if that should happen during the dawn of this day, simple dark ballistics would be sufficient.

*Zap Cannon / Nasty Plot ~ Hex / Nasty Plot / Shadow Ball*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Shield yourself* from the oncoming storm,

then *assault the* shadow of fear's *mind*

*Protect ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------



## TruetoCheese

Stu had let his story sit for a bit, not because he wanted to get it off his mind and return to edit later, but because it was soaking wet. A fingerless glove held the very tip of a page’s corner. Another knotted lint in his pants’ pocket. Unfortunately for Stu, it turned out that potted plants have a lot of soggy dirt, and that dirt doesn’t come off easy. Gloweringly sharp was the electric lamp Stu held it in front of, but the silent buzzing of the circuitry helped mute his mind. That was until they exploded.

The paper was more or less finished, but the orange scribbles were left largely unmarked. As if the shards had deftly avoided them. Though, the force had blown back Stu’s skullcap and various shards had sliced through his mop of hair so with such accuracy that he now bore the haircut his mom had been telling him to have. But the sudden clarity offered by sharp objects whizzing past one’s think tank set Stu in motion. What if they were on a tropical island.

With a sandstorm.

*Round Four*

*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 48% | Energy: 58%
Condition: Imprisoned (Cannot use Shadow Ball), Affected by Telekinesis (1 more action), has one memory of a Double Team brone. 
_“FEAR MY METAL DANCE”_
* Protect ~ Psychic ~ Psychic
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 46% (capped) | Energy: 56%
Condition: _”that’s not knife, you know”_
* Zap Cannon / Nasty Plot ~ Hex / Nasty Plot / Shadow Ball
*​

-ink like that because he had more future Ross brains to work with. Because Ross knew what the future was because of METAGROSS power, which was so powerful, like a computer but more super, he could tell the future and saw that Rose would hit him with balls. Ross did not want to be stricken in such a manner, so he spun around and pulled a barrier from another timeline where Rose had thrown balls at him, thereby making that timeline’s Ross be hit by the balls and then explode. He also stole that Ross’ margarita, then realized it was margherita after taking a sip and threw it back into the other tropical dimension.

“ross did you just kill one of your future rosses” said Rose in a concerning voice as a bit of grime snaked into the corner of her mouth, tore of a piece of her WITCHCLOTH form and left out the back of her neck.

“SO?” said Ross and crossed his arms across his body in a cross. Rose had no words for this, the darkness had crept into him so far that it was actually dark behind his eyes. Where before it was just dark, now it was dark because Rose noticed it. She had to think of a way to save him, but again the only way she could think of was to kill him. She plotted and she plotted, but all that came to her was the realization that it wouldn’t save him if he was dead.

This was an issue, and Rose understood this. “rose used reverse psychology said Rose”

“YOUR GRAMMAR IS OUT OF CONTROL AGAIN.”

“haha you fell for my reverse psychology”

“WHAT, HOW WAS THAT EVEN REMOTELY-”

“haha”

“PLEASE TELL M-”

“_ha_”

“YOU’RE GOING TO SAY HA AGAIN AREN-”

“_ha._”

Ross was getting annoyed because he was super smart now and could comprehend everything and even fist through time and steal stuff from dumber Rosses. Rose could feel his exasperation from where she was, and knew that her reverse psychology was not working. She did not notice it before because she thought it was so good that she reverse psychologied herself into believing it worked when it didn’t, because it was bad so it reversed to good as well.

But this was all part of her dark plan, one that she had reverse psychologied herself into forgetting. She focused her jumbled up thoughts into a dark ball in her head and opened her mouth as wide as it could go.

“THAT IS DISTURBING” said Ross, because it was. And then a ball of whispering darkness bawled through the air, bowling right into the METAGROSS. “ROSE, STOP THAT YOU CAN’T CONFUSE AND/OR CONFABULATE ME WITH THOSE TIRESOME BRAINFARTS”

The ball slicked onto Ross and he reached out to grab it, but Ross was using logic and darkness does not use logic. The ball popped as soon as he touched it and covered him in thought-inducing darkslime, which coursed through his bloodless system and filled his inside with thoughts of reverse psychology, but not actually reverse psychology because it was playing reverse psychology with his head. But Ross had a supercomputer for a brain and could feel the pulses of darkness shrinking away from the telepathetic energy holding him in place. With the force of his mind he did what he could and used his thoughts to headbutt the darkness into the telekinetic force, wrapping it around and causing the tinkly psychic power to stop controlling him. He then headbutted it towards Rose and it hit her in the face.

Rose did not expect that he would escape her prison so readily, but he did and she was shocked. “ross no how did you do this”

“I AM SMART NOW” said Ross in a rich voice like molasses running down a hill of smooth cream. “AND MY VOICE IS SMARTER” he said. Rose did not understand this because she wasn’t smart enough, and the mental pain hurt her even more deeply than she could imagine; the very essence of her mental fortitude failed her. She screamed and shot her more painful thoughts at him, but they merely tinked off his grey mattered armor like it didn’t matter. Ross thrust his clawed arms outwards and pretended to grab some air in front of him and hug it to death. Rose was confused but then her mind grew smaller and smaller and tighter until it popped and then she screamed because minds shouldn’t pop and it hurt.

“Ross, what the hell have you done-” but Rose stopped speaking, because she knew what had happened. And she thought it at the same time as Ross said it.

“I HAVE GIVEN YOU GRAMMAR.” And the holes in Rose’s WITCHCLOTH grew with the storm around them, but also the storm in her head.



*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 18% (Capped) | Energy: 48%
Condition: Imprisoned (Cannot use Shadow Ball for one more round) 
_“I AM BECOME DARKNESS”_
* FUTURE SHIELD ~ GET OUT ~ OF MY HEAD
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 16% (Capped) | Energy: 46%
Condition: -1 Special Defense, +2 Special Attack
_”Oh god I can taste the punctuation!”_
* USE DARKNESS TO SAVE ~ REVERSE ~ PSYCHOLOGY
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Shadow Ball: Crit Chance (2/100, _Critical Hit_)
Psychic: Effect Chance (3/100, _SPECIAL DEFENSE DROP_, Crit Chance (2/100, _Critical Hit_))

A3:
Psychic: Effect Chance (33/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



RED EYE ROSS’ LIFE POINTS:
48 – 22 (Shadow Ball, Critical Hit) – 18 (Shadow Ball) = 18% (Capped)

RED EYE ROSS’ SPIRIT POWER:
58 – 2 (Protect) – 4 (Psychic) – 4 (Psychic) = 48%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S LIFE POINTS:
46 – 15 (Psychic, Critical hit) – 12 (Psychic) – 3 (Sandstorm) = 16% (Capped)

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S SPIRIT POWER:
56 – 2 (Nasty Plot) – 4 (Shadow Ball) – 4 (Shadow Ball) = 46%



*Notes:*
-Alright, next round you are each going to get a random Rarity One Pokemon to assist your respective battler with random moves from its movepool. What this means is that next round is going to be hilarious. Too bad we won’t get to Day Six, that would’ve been crazy given the situation.
-I forgot to mention Imprison's duration last round. It's here now.

-How will TRUE LOVE find its way into our heroes’ hearts? Will it even make it there? They don’t have hearts, really. One’s a robot and the other’s a ghost. BUT STILL. Tune in for the thrilling conclusion, I hope- they are below the damage cap, right after these messages from *Vipera Magnifica*’s commands!

Wait crap this is a 3v3. I guess we’ll catch future Stu in the next one.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Protecting would be useless because of Phantom Force.

Endure would be useless because of Hail.

All the Rarity One Pokémon are slower than Mismagius.

Sorry Ross, any way you look at it, you're screwed. You may as well get one last hit in before going down. Use that *Bullet* you've been saving for your Valentine.

*Bullet Punch x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Seeping from under the rug, one stray blotch of ink hurled itself on the book and covered Ross' illustration forever.

*Shadow Ball x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese

This would be the final chapter in one of Rose or Ross’ lives. And Stu would have to make it count. He sweat over the paper, clung to his marker like a child to a flotation device. There had to be action, there had to be spectacles. There had to be…more characters.

The marker fell upon the page, and the story wrote itself.

*Round Five*

*Vipera Magnifica*
Ooo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 18% (Capped) | Energy: 48%
Condition: Imprisoned (Cannot use Shadow Ball for one more round) 
_“I AM BECOME DARKNESS”_
* Bullet Punch x3
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 16% (Capped) | Energy: 46%
Condition: -1 Special Defense, +2 Special Attack 
_”Oh god I can taste the punctuation!”_
* Shadow Ball x3
*​
Far off in a world where lives are games and people the wagers, were two entities. There was this game that they played, that they liked to play. Young were these entities, and the ripples of their actions were left unchecked. It was thoughtlessness, it was play. Figures trapped in stony silence would dance about the field of play, moved by the hands of their makers. They were not carved by or from who controlled them, but they were animated by their presence. Universes are slimy, mischievous things. These entities were playing nothing more than a game, but in a world far removed from their own there were events unfolding in cruel parallel to their actions. Because such is chaos and such is chance.

It was not a dark and stormy night, in fact it was quite bright and the storm had died down when the sun peeked over the horizon. Rose and Ross were still frozen in their thoughts, or thoughtlessness, for Rose. Their large red eyes, one set swallowed in black and the other rimmed by gold, pierced through each other. Ross watched the palms sway in the wind behind Rose, his pupil unblinking and unmoving. The ghost’s gaze wandered from one lulling wave to the next, a blue more dynamic than her companion’s metallic coating.

“Are we going to stand here like idiots, or are we going to do something?” said Rose.

“I WAS WAITING FOR YOU TO DO SOMETHING.” Ross dragged a claw across his exoskeleton, both sharpening it into a fine point and the air around him into a fine shrill. He was biding his time. Gears in his head were turning, figuratively, churning out ideas and explanations. He was calculating. 

“Can you stop that?” she asked him while looking at the ocean.

“YES, ROSE.” He hummed automatically. She caught the laziness in his voice, it wasn’t always that robotic to her. Something was amiss. “ROSE, SOMETHING IS AMISS,” Ross’ inner turmoil bled outwards, his eyes turned down to the sand. “I AM RUNNING CALCULATIONS TO UNDERSTAND, BUT THE RESULTS ARE GIBBERISH.”

Rose’s head turned slowly, “What do you not understand?”

“I DON’T WANT TO KILL YOU.”

Just then a bug shot out of the island’s rather minimalist jungle. A sprightly ladybug which was much less lady than bug thundered forward onto the shore and stole everyone’s attention. It turned back to the thicket from whence it came with a stuck out tongue and an upturned smile. Rose looked back at the undergrowth, and noticed a bat walk out. It had a cane and a beard hanging off its chin like a very dedicatedly preserved collection of icicles. The Zubat’s hind legs were actually capable of moving on land, given that it had a wing wrapped around a walking stick, rather walking branch. The bat unfurled its other wing, which had been lounging on his back in a restive curl, and flung it into the air. Wheezes of misfired anger came from beneath its fangs, and the creases on its forehead decided to reproduce. The fist of the bat shook, but it shook at nothing. Echolocation was impossible after a life of smoking jungle-grass, and all it could do was yell at a hole in the ground.

“Well that was interesting.”

“YES.”

“Anyway,” Rose cleared her throat, “I don’t particularly want to kill you either.”

“BUT I DO.”

She flinched. “What? You just said you didn’t.”

“BUT I DON’T!” shouted Ross in reply, scattering a few birds into the sky above the jungle.

Rose’s expression stilled, and the sensation rode down her incorporeal body, every part of her stiffened and stood stock still. This wasn’t Ross talking-

“THIS IS THE DARKNESS.” Said Ross. Rose closed her eyes to hide the tears, but a whoosh forced them open. Ross was in front of her, grinning. A fist came down on top of her head, pushing her down into the earth. She would’ve begged him to stop, to reconsider. But there was no Ross left inside.

She felt the darkness being pulled out of her as the Metagross’ claw shoved her further into the sand. Strands of purple came off her body and twirled along the rough lines of Ross’ arm, flowing through unseen veins. They throbbed and pulsed as they travelled into his head, and before she knew it she was inside his mind.

She blinked, and saw out of the heated cage of Ross’ bodily prison. Outside was her own corpse, still being absorbed. And she almost gave up.

She was in the darkness. Being molded by it, being reborn by it. And so she closed her eyes and screamed.

Ross stopped where he was, his claw shuddered and slid onto the ground beside Rose’s unwound witchcloth. His torso followed, smashing into the beach, limp and lifeless. It was deathly quiet but inside Ross it was not.

Rose continued her screaming, her roaring fury at everything that the darkness was. From Ross’ window into the world she pulled at her form, tugging the threads and loosening them. They pulled at her, the strings reverberating with her cry and sucked her mind through them like a straw. She watched the world shoot by in a tube, she saw it all fish-eyed. Ross’ lifeless husk loomed over her.

But then she returned, and her own eyes blinked. She knew it was over, the darkness inside Ross was gone. But so was Ross.

“ha” she said without warning.

“ha” she said again. She felt sick, wanted to heave out of herself again.

“haHAhaHAhaHAha” said the darkness inside Rose. Ross was never what the darkness wanted, it had been reverse psychologying her from the very beginning.



*Vipera Magnifica*
Xoo





Beldum (X) [Clear Body] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 46%
Condition: KOed! 
_No more heroes_
* TAKE THIS ~ TO THE ~ GRAVE
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 9% | Energy: 42%
Condition: -1 Special Defense, +2 Special Attack
_Only darkness_
* ha ~ HA ~ ha
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



Helper Pokemon:
	Vipera Magnifica: (8/40, Zubat!)
	Lord of the Fireflies: (19/40, Ledbya!)
A1:
Ledyba: (19/71, Dig!)
Zubat: (43/71, Rage!)





Spoiler: Calculations:



RED EYE ROSS’ LIFE POINTS:
18 – 18 (DARKNESS CONSUMES YOU) = killed off before season 2.

RED EYE ROSS’ SPIRIT POWER:
48 – 2 (BULLET FOR MY VALENTINE) = 46%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S LIFE POINTS:
16 – 7 ( <-- MY VALENTINE) = 9%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S SPIRIT POWER:
46 – 4 (haHAhaHAhaHA) = 42%



*Notes:*
-The Rarity One Pokemon wouldn’t have done anything, as VM said, so I made them use their moves on each other. Even if they were faster, Dig rolled for two actions and Rage is Normal type.

-Now, the darkness reveals its true form in Vipera Magnifica’s next Pokemon!

-*CALL TO ARMS:* After VM's sendout we welcome volunteers to splay themselves before the darkness. If you, fair trainer, wish to volunteer please post in the thread specifying which Pokemon you will be using and which trainer you will be assisting. 

I'll assume you can use any Pokemon they own regardless of squadhood, but we'll let VM confirm that (For now just stick to mons in your squad, moving them over isn't much of a hassle anyway. And I'm pretty sure you won't get rewards for this, since it's just a one round thing).

_Only one person may volunteer for either trainer_. Eifie has already volunteered for Vipera Magnifica. Once someone had volunteered for LotF volunteered:

-Then LotF commands.
-VM returns the favour.
-Both of the volunteers PM their commands to me. Keep in mind the move restrictions still apply, and that Heal Pulse is also banned.

-Stu gets rich off a publishing deal!

-This has to be the most I've written for one action ._.


----------



## Eifie

ME


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The time is now, *Orestes*!

Seeing as anyone could just move their squad around and it's not in the database for this battle, I think volunteers should be able to use any of their Pokémon.


----------



## Eifie

AWRIGHT VM, LET'S HELP A FELLOW VM OUT


----------



## Keldeo

I'll pitch in for LotF with Micah! ヽ(ﾟ〇ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Eifie

...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

oh wow hem ok

at least they

they have some moves right

I guess

I _think_ you should be able to live through one Rock Slide considering its power will be divided, so we'll start by Taunting Eifie's Scatterbug, but only if they use Rage Powder on the first action. Otherwise, we'll Curse Orestes right away.

If you did use Taunt on the first action, go for Curse or, if you're Taunted, Energy Ball. If they Protect / Detect (only on the second or third action, and you're taunted), use one-action Phantom Force.

*Curse / Taunt ~ Curse / Energy Ball / Phantom Force x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*sigh* I guess I have to take that Curse either way, don't I?

Try to *Crunch* Rose right away if possible, but if Micah uses Rage Powder before you can, then *Taunt* him and *Crunch* Rose on the next action.

*Crunch / Taunt ~ Crunch ~ Crunch?*


----------



## TruetoCheese

Stu kicked his feet up onto the table and reclined as far as he could in his chair. He soon found that “as far as he could” meant the floor. It didn’t matter to him, though, the climax had occurred and the tale had wound itself to an end. He chuckled at how easily the story wrote itself, almost like some cheese based deity was writing it for the ungrateful b- ahem, him.

But wait. Every good story needed to end. An eypee-log of sorts. Something that concludes the tale, where we see how the heroes are doing after the battle has ended. Yes, that.

That. Stu would go one step further and reveal the true form of darkness IN THE EPILOGUE. Stu applauded. Man, he was rad.

Ross’ last words had been TAKE _THIS_ ~ TO THE ~ GRAVE, and who was Rose to deny someone their posthumous passion. She wasn’t entirely sure what Ross had meant by _THIS_, but after rereading it a few times she thought she understood.

Rose floated down to the gravestone and placed in front of it a sheet of paper with the word THIS printed in italics. Ross would’ve wanted that. Rose mused that this was the first death to take place on this lovely and exotic tropical island. Even more exotic by its strange abundance of gravestone producing plants. She folded her witchcloth in at the ends and sat in a bun on the grass, staring at the THIS. Certainly Ross’ death would not be the last.

And, as if by command, the darkness appeared.

“Hello, I am darkness,” said the darkness.

“what no your a dinosaur” said Rose, with Ross’ passing he had taken her grammar powers. “You’re,” though she tried for his sake.

“It is not I who is the darkness,” said a much squeakier voice, coming from the green dinosaur.

“But me!” the dinosaur turned around, revealing a great black serpent with rows upon rows of no teeth but one and three long, elongated, hair-like spikes adorning his head with utter menace.

“And me!” said another serpent, much more diminutive, that had just appeared beside Rose.

“What” said Rose.

“Rose, I am your darkness!”

“What” said Rose.

“When I was split off from the core darkness I grew sentience of my own, this also explains why I am so petite compared to the great darkness before you.” said Lil Darkness, and then cleared his throat, “I learned of your TRUE LOVE for RED EYE ROSS THE DECEASED GEAR CLAN BOSS,” he then looked at Rose for approval. The ghost nodded slowly. “Awesome, let’s kill them!”

“Wait before we begin fighting, who’s that?” Rose popped off the ground, billowing her witchcloth outwards. A thick tangle of cloth wove into a pointed finger, directed at Orestes.

The great black serpent unleashed his great black exasperation in the form of a great black sigh. “He’s my chauffeur!”

*Round Six*

*Vipera Magnifica*
XOo





Larvitar (M) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _The real brains of the operation_
* Crunch / Taunt ~ Crunch ~ Crunch?
*







Scatterbug (M) [Shield Dust] @ Lagging Tail
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”TRUE LOVE, MEET TRUE VILLAIN”_
* Rage Powder (wait) / nothing x 3*


*Lord of the Fireflies*
Ooo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 9% | Energy: 42%
Condition: -1 Special Defense, +2 Special Attack
_Only darkness_
* Curse / Taunt ~ Curse / Energy Ball / Phantom Force x2
*






Scatterbug (M) [Shield Dust] @ Miracle Seed
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”I’m the helpful one! ヽ(ﾟ〇ﾟ)ﾉ”_
* Rage Powder ~ SUPER Tackle (Tackle + Tackle) *



​
Rose stared at the darkness. Ross was one of the many things in the world she loved, and the great black serpent had taken him away from her and her collection of loved things. She saw nothing but darkness in those beady but square eyes, true to their name, and also darkness in the bags below the eyes, and the crinkling lines that made up the darkness’ face. The darkness was staring into Rose as well, but her yellow eyes reminded him of cheese. He liked cheese.

Lil Darkness noted that his new master was staring down the great black serpent, probably locked in some fierce mental battle.

_chees_

Yeah, she would need to focus. He would distract the chauffeur. He cleared his throat again, any more of this and he wouldn’t have a throat to clear, “HEY DRIVER SIR YOU ARE EXTINCT AND STUFF”

Orestes the chauffeur was offended by this. He and his family were certainly not extinct, yes they were old and yes they were hard to distinguish from fossils but they were very much alive. He took off this professional drivers’ cap, which he had acquired on graduation day from drivers’ school (where he was very much not extinct and was at the top of his class). He came with a list of qualifications so long that the great black serpent thought it was the great white serpent of light come to kill him, then noticed its papery quality. And that too, he was the personal chauffeur to the very antithesis of all that was good in the world. How dare that rapscallion besmirch his good name. He scrunched up his hat and threw it on the ground, then he pointed at Lil Darkness and ran a finger across his throat.

Lil Darkness as afraid and did not move, but was contemplating displaying this fear by unleashing bodily fluids. Tears, you sick freaks, tears, get your collective head out of the collective gutter.

Orestes could never stand for insults from others in the servant industry. He would take this matter straight to Lil Darkness’ master. He sidled up to Rose while she was still staring down the great black serpent and tugged at her witchcloth.

She did not move. He tugged once more, tapped his foot and politely uttered a noise that could be a cough. She did not move. He bit her.

Rose died.

“OH GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE” said Lil Darkness and ran into Orestes the chauffeur who had acted out of his position. He smacked the rock type with his head, but the force of the blow knocked Lil Darkness out.

The great black serpent coiled once more, and with a low hum brought Orestes over to him. The Larvitar got on one knee and presented his head. “I wish to ride shotgun today,” said the great black serpent, and Orestes came closer. He unfurled from his floating seat and wrapped his great black serpentself around Oreste’s protruding head ornament. With a purr of satisfaction, they were off. Never to be seen again until later.

Rose’s crumpled form lay alongside the snoring form of Lil Darkness. The small, diminutive creature dissipated into the air, his master now dead. Rose’s witchcloth was now just a cloth, lain beside the grave of her beloved forever or at least until the wind picked up. From above it looked like someone put a purple blanket by a rock.



*Vipera Magnifica*
XOo





Larvitar (M) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 94% | Energy: 95%
Condition: _”top of my class >:C”_
* Crunch ~ quickly master ~ we must away
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Xoo





Misdreavus (F) [Levitate]
Health: 0% | Energy: 42%
Condition: KOed
_And so ends their tale_
* =.= ~ o.o ~ x.x*​


Spoiler:  No Rolls:



SUPER Tackle did not crit





Spoiler: Calculations:



Orestes’ Health:
100 – 4 (SUPER Tackle) = 94%

Orestes’ Energy:
100 – 5 (Crunch) = 95%

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S LIFE POINTS:
9 – 12 (Crunch) = put to rest

ROSE RED WASHCLOTH WITCH’S SPIRIT POWER:
42 – 0 (Staredown) = 42%



*Notes:*
-So Eifie’s VM was ordered to wait until Rose was about to use Curse or Energy Ball, then Rage Powder, while Rose was ordered to wait in case VM used Rage Powder to Taunt him. Resulting in an endless loop. Even if I tried to resolve this by letting Rage Powder pop and redirecting the move, it would’ve changed nothing.
-Crunch was a clean KO, so no rolls this round.
-Okay, except for SUPER Tackle, which did not crit. I made its base power 75 as just a Tackle with more force behind it rather than fuse two Tackles together into one all-consuming death blast.
-Thank you both for participating in this round and may you never come back remember the part you played in stopping the darkness. wait shit no you helped him, you rat bastards.

-Tune in next round for the thrilling journey of Orestes as he stares at the bottom of an empty bottle, wondering how his life went to hell. Framed by one mon for betraying the darkness, he now lives in desolation. *Lord of the Fireflies* reveals who that mon is and then gives them their due commandsFUCK EVERYTHING *VM COMMANDS. Maybe they want vengeance for Rose and Ross? Maybe they are the last surviving member of the Red Eye clan? Maybe they're a goddamn Pumpkin. Tune in next time.

-Good thing next round is going to be only self-directed moves, remember that direct healing is allowed for the duration of the round. After that we're going to go all TETSUO on this universe and drop a new one.

-Stu is one fucking amazing artist.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Time for Alice in Chain Chomps!

have fun drawing that on paint

(unless I'm wrong I should order second)


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Time for Alice in Chain Chomps!
> 
> have fun drawing that on paint
> 
> (unless I'm wrong I should order second)


You are correct, I will have fun drawing that on paint. It may take so long that you will indeed order second >.>


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Okie dokie Orestes, this should be a simple enough round.

*Dragon Dinosaur Dance ~ Dragon Dinosaur Dance ~ Curse*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Awesome! According to every source I can find, Snatch is listed as a self-targetting move! So we'll use that twice and finish with magnet rise!

#evil

If for the purpose of this battle Snatch is not considered a self-targetting move, Swords Dance and Iron Defense instead.

Snatch / Swords Dance ~ Snatch / Swords Dance ~ Magnet Rise


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Isn't Snatch just a single-target status move?


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Isn't Snatch just a single-target status move?


No. Snatch cannot be given a specific target. People usually get around that by delaying it until the move to be snatched is being used.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I should have been more specific in the arena description. Didn't know that was a thing.


----------



## TruetoCheese

As Stu cradled the sixteen Nobel prizes in literature up on stage, his thoughts returned to where it all began. He'd prepared a speech, and it involved recounting his first three bestsellers and his children's books in breathtaking detail.


*Book Two – Round Seven*

*Vipera Magnifica*
XOo





Larvitar (M) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 94% | Energy: 95%
Condition: _”where did it all go wrong”_
* Dinosaur Dance ~ Dinosaur Dance ~ Curse
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo





Mawile (F) [Intimidate]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: KOed
_”Time for some salt in the wound”_
* Snatch / Swords Dance ~ Snatch / Swords Dance ~ Magnet Rise *​

A bulbous grey face, spherical in every way, rimmed with spikes like shattered circles and eyes like empty wells. Every time he moved, the face grew larger, as if all the space it could ever have was in that one circle, moving just filled it in different ways. The face sneered, and not even teeth showed.

Orestes took his eyes off the bottom of the glass. The darkness had left him after he'd evolved. He slouched against the back of the chair, forming an L shape with his body that looked mighty uncomfortable. Uncomfortable was the name of the game, most of Jerome's finest patrons had shifted away after the uncouth rabble of a Pupitar had to be hoisted to a chair of all things. They'd taken their precious stools too, lined with red, just like a Larvitar's eyes.

Orestes slammed the table. At least he imagined slamming the table. Any movement would upset his straw. He'd found the perfect angle to blow into the translucent brown juice. His face may have been stuck over the drink, but his eyes didn't have to be. He looked up at the fluffy, bespectacled and altogether radical owner of the Wine and Whine. Jerome nodded before Orestes said a word, and before he could be thanked a glass fluttered in front of the Pupitar.

A curve of cotton wrapped itself around Orestes' almost empty glass, the drink was just bubbling now as he blew into it. Orestes felt a pang of heat grow in the pit of his stomach, caught in the act. He daren't look at Jerome, but his eyes lingered on the reflection in the glass. Even when fisheyed, those shades looked perfect. Jerome tilted the glass slightly, and Orestes dutifully whisked  out the straw, it had frozen in place at the edge of one of his eye holes, which made it a mite easier. As if by magic another glass slid in, with such swiftness and such grace that it was like the old one had just been filled. Orestes heard a nonchalant whistle grow softer between faint wingbeats.

"You here alone?" A stool screeched beside him and sat down a stranger. Orestes didn't dare move, but his practiced movements shifted the straw so the glass moved his perspective. A beige bulb spread across the side of the glass, with two glassy eyes- enough for someone to notice it in glass- of red peered at him. "Yes, I do have red eyes." She said. "Name's Alice."

"Offrfrfr," Orestes bubbled. Play it cool, bro, play it cool. "Wffnt fnfnfn fdrfnfkn?"

"Jerome, I'll have one of your Sunstoppers," Jerome already knew, and a glass slid down, garnished with a small pair of plastic shades. "Thanks much," the Mawile chirped. But she only spoke to a whoosh of feathers, as Jerome was beckoned to Orestes.

"drrrrfn dnnnnnfce," two glasses, Dragon Dances each, flew down on clouds. As gently as Jerome placed them down, they still thundered on the counter with a roar each. The drinks rippled from their own power. Jerome disappeared down the bar, called to some issue beyond mere alcoholism.

"Those yours?" the Mawile gestured. Orestes nodded. He'd sure need them. The damn darkness took most of what he had, after he'd found out about the betrayal. About the framed betrayal, Orestes hadn't done anything wrong, he'd never steer the darkness wrong. He would never take him to a boutique on the left. That boutique had cost him nearly everything he owned, including the only friend he thought he'd had, and what was left of his misbegotten fortune stared up at him with two, purply, liquid eyes. The last thing the darkness had said was that he could never trust a red-eyed ‘mon. Which confused Orestes, while he had the eyes, he was never part of the clan.

The Pupitar leaned in his straw, ready to dig in to the first of his last. A flash later and his straw crumpled against the varnished wood, leaving a mournful stray drop on the countertop. A whoosh of a feather came from below, and the whole area was wiped down in an instant. An irate chirp taunted the back of Orestes' head.

"Alice," she said, letting out a fresh puff of purple air. "Damn those were good." Those? Orestes looked down and found his second glass tumbling in a circle on its bottom edges, like it'd just been returned. "Thanks much," she held up a palm and the afterimage of a cloud, and some shades, filled it with a Sunyshore Sizzler, complete with its complementary magnet. "Alice in Chain Chomps." she blew him a faux kiss, and turned her back on him to hide her disgust.

"jfrjfrfjmfm," and the Ecruteak special slid between the two empty promises. With a note saying "Free of charge, watch the counter though. Shades' out."

Jerome always knew what he needed. Orestes downed the drink in one powerful sniff and hopped off the chair. He crashed into the ground, but a whoosh of calming feathers later he was out the door. Some thought in the back of his head reminded him that he shouldn’t come back until he’d get the payment out of her. There could be a hundred Mawiles in this town, but the one he want-

“Standing right in front of you,” with her red eyes.



*Vipera Magnifica*
XOo





Larvitar (M) [Guts] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 94% | Energy: 93%
Condition: +1 Defense, -1 Speed _”darkness…darkness ima find youuuuuuu”_
* Dinosaur Dance ~ Dinosaur Dance ~ Curse
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo





Mawile (F) [Intimidate]
Health: 100% | Energy: 88%
Condition: +2 Attack, +2 Speed, Magnet Risen (4 more actions)
_”Time for some salt in the wound”_
* Snatch (Dino Dance) ~ Snatch (Fine Liquor) ~ Magnet Rise *​


Spoiler: Calculations:



Orestes’ Health:
94%

Orestes’ Energy:
95 - 2 (Curse) = 93%

Alice's Health:
100%

Alice's Energy:
100 - 4 (Snatched Dragon Dance) - 4 (Snatched Dragon Dance) - 4 (Magnet Rise) = 88%



*Notes:*
-Dude I totally need to make an arena where every move you command is served as a drink. Jerome’s Wine and Whine needs to be a thing.
-snatchy snatchy snatched.
-Next round you’re all back to babyness, complete with one move only. Remember that any attack that relies on sight will automatically fail, and all moves not having a – in their accuracy listing have a flat 20% reduction in accuracy.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

As Orestes clumsily followed Alice outside the bar, he was hit squarely on the head by a falling lamppost. 

*Iron Head x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Actually for this round we PM our commands.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Actually for this round we PM our commands.


Whoops. Well, since I've messed up a tad here would it be alright if you posted your commands in the thread, VM? It doesn't make a difference in the end, but at least LotF would be able to see them.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'd rather not. I would have to command first next round.

I have other reasons, too, so why not let us recommand via PM.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'd rather not. I would have to command first next round.
> 
> I have other reasons, too, so why not let us recommand via PM.


Alright go for it.

EDIT: LotF is also free to recommand via PM.


----------



## TruetoCheese

“And then…” Stu’s hand faltered, one of his Nobel prizes in literature (sixth from the right, Shirley), slid out of his grasp. The noise of a balloon sliding against another balloon or ballon-like surface signaled the statue’s pitiful descent. Stu was stopped, all but his eyes moving downwards, tracing the statue’s path. He barely got a gulp started when it hit the floor.

Stu’s hand faltered. He slapped his forehead, pushing that scenario as far back as it would go. This…this wouldn’t do. He couldn’t mess up his own award scene. Head met table and rolled over, pulling his marker-holding arm along with him, over swathes of wet ink and fresh orange. The stain on his jacket was nothing compared to this. He couldn’t feel anything in his head, Jerome’s Wine and Whine or whatever was the best idea he had ever had. Why couldn’t he top it. Who were the characters again? Who…the hell was Jerome?

Stu blinked and leapt to attention, slamming the small of his back against the chair, rapping his knuckled across the table, wiggling his frayed locks until the sweat evacuated. This continued for a while before Stu realised he should take his skullcap off. But it was alright in the end, because Stu knew what he could do. Stu could begin anew.

Orestes the Poopeater was the not the best lead, in fact, he was kind of…something, Stu couldn’t quite put his finger on it but he was certainly a something and it was rude and mean and probably, definitely, defecately rude. He just wouldn’t do…he needed more pizzazz, he had to be …fiery.


*Round Eight*

*Vipera Magnifica*
XO





Litwick (M) [Flame Body]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”Hello I live in this lamp with my wife and kids, who are also made of fire. We just moved here! I love your city, it's always been a-”_
*(Switch to Calicer) pay the rent ~ unpack boxes ~ pizza for dinner!
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo





Mawile (F) [Intimidate]
Health: 100% | Energy: 88%
Condition: +2 Attack, +2 Speed, Magnet Risen (4 more actions)
_”time to get a head.”_
* Iron Head ~ Iron HEAD ~ IRON HEAD *​

ALICE IN CHAIN CHOMPS had endured a long and arduous childhood. ALICE IN CHAIN CHOMPS’ childhood began when she was born, and so did the pain. She was named halfway through a meal, so her mother accidentally a verb. ALICE IN CHAIN CHOMPS’ mother was actually ROSE SOMETHINGSPOOK HEART RED of the RED EYE CLAN. This is why ALICE IN CHAIN CHOMPS had red eyes.

Her father was RED EYE ROSS THE METAL GEAR BOSS. They didn’t remember raising a family because they were dead and ALICE IN CHAIN CHOMPS was actually crazy and from a local mental asylum.

Dun dun DUNNN was the noise that she made before she picked up a lamppost off the street. She picked up a lamppost because she wanted to hit Orestes the Poopeater with it. Orestes was very drunk. ALICE, ever since her birth in ROSE’S WITCHCLOTH ARMS (out of her WITCHCLOTH UTERUS) ALICE had wanted to defeat the darkness. It was in her blood, along with various iron-based compounds. Her favourite actor was Ferris Bueller.

The lamppost shrieked, because it was alive. It was also the only light on the street and it flickered out. They were now in darkness. ALICE heard various noises like a metallic slug scraping its shell against the ground. And then they grew quieter, and more quieter and even morerer quiet. But then they grew loud, and made a sound like a wallet being picked up, and then grew quiet again.

“HEY WHAT THE HELL MAN THAT WAS MY HOME” said the lamppost.

“wat” said ALICE, taking after her not real mother because she was crazy and thought ROSE was her mother. How she even knew ROSE was a story in and of itself, a story that will be told through subtlety and things. “my mother ROSE never told me that lampposts can talk.”

“THEY CAN’T” said the lamppost.

“then how are you talking.”


The lamppost calmed down, he was dealing with a very special kind of stupid. “It’s not the lamppost, you racially uneducated plantwad,” ALICE gasped because that sounded vaguely racist, “oi, that is not racist, only water-types are racist.” ALICE nodded and probably guessed this was true since water types were the most common type and therefore felt superior. “Regardless, lampposts don’t talk, fire does.”

“pfffft, how can fire talk,” said ALICE, swinging the lamppost.

“Exhibit A,” and then the fire gestured to itself, but ALICE did not know proper fire-etiquette and couldn’t recognize the motion. No one could, it just looked like wind blew through it. It was also pitch black. Except for the fire, but it was wiggling. “Exhibit _A_” the fire italicized for emphasis.

“shut up you bore me where is the darkness I must become its chauffeur,” said ALICE, and noted that the darkness was all around her, except where the fire was. ALICE was enraged, “YOU, you are stopping me from vehicular manslaughtering darkness, leave now before I am enraged!” but she was already enraged, it was too late.

Before the fire could even speak, ALICE slammed the lamppost into the ground. A dying squeak of “my hooooome,” escaped the embers falling through a big gap in the casing, as they faded they added bits about furnishing, mortgage and finishing the curtains.

But then the fire came back, but it was kind of darker, like dark light. Not light dark, that would be different and the fire would call you a racist for that. “I…am darkness?” said the fire, now consumed by darkness. Reborn in it, molded by it, only seeing the light of day as a candle. “Why am I a candle, this is kind of a step down from a lamppost flame, you know?”

ALICE was still enraged, and wheeled the lamppost around herself, slamming the edge into the light darkness. Shards of glass entered into its wicky form, and came out the other side. When they came out did the candle feel pain, otherwise he was alright with them entering. He liked squishing them around inside his body, like he was playing with a bit of lint in his pocket, except he was the pocket and the jagged pieces of his former home was the lint. But then realization hit him, “ow,” whoops that was a lamppost, not realization. “Ow,” he said again, but this time it was realization, “MY HOME, my beautiful Loretta, what will she come back to! Our kids, our dog! Everything was in there! I finally convinced her to move to the big city, out of our country lanterns and off into the world, and on the third day, before our stuff has even got here you murder our children and St. Barkington’s Fire,” he could not cry because he was fire, it just looked like he was steaming with rage. But he was also steaming with rage.

A line of flame shot down the length of the lamppost, the heat warping the metal into little middle fingers as it went along. ALICE was hurt by this display, and also physically. How dare the darkness fight back when she was beating it! That wasn’t cool, that’s not what happens to the protagonist. Mother would have never had to work this hard to reclaim her father’s honour, but that was a story for another set of commands. She thrust the lamppost forward, but the candle shot the side of his  face out in a broad curve, dodging the lancepost. His features curved around the tube with a slosh, sneering about homewreckers, then his elongated body whipped back into position into a stubby little candle, still sneering about homewreckers. “Homewreckers,” said he with a sneer. Another puff of heat flew off towards ALICE, but this time she sloshed her face to the side, and also her whole body, without sloshing really.

“ha, mother taught me this move, this move where I learn to move like you and copy you,” she said, arms folding across her chest. Her arms were half folded when she realised she was paying attention to her train of thought, and didn’t notice that they were now knotted together.

“Knotty girl,” Stu had to stop here and laugh for a full thirty seconds. The candle smirked, because he was rad. But then he was sad, because his family was dead. “But doesn’t that mean your mother just taught you to learn?”

“no,” she lied.


*Round Eight*

*Vipera Magnifica*
XO





Litwick (M) [Flame Body]
Health: 88% | Energy: 92%
Condition: _”this sneer does not hide any pain. No.”_
* consumed with sadness because of family tragedy ~ THEY WERE MY FAMILY ~ BUUUUUUUURN
*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
XOo





Mawile (F) [Intimidate]
Health: 84% | Energy: 80%
Condition: +2 Attack, +2 Speed, Magnet Risen (4 more actions)
_”vegans require a lot of sacrifice, better yours than mine. wait no I meant vengeance.”_
* Iron Head ~ Iron HEAD ~ IRON HEAD *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Iron Head: Accuracy (75/100, HIT), Effect Chance (15/100, _FLINCH_)
Flame Body: (86/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Iron Head: Accuracy (11/100, HIT), Effect Chance (61/100, NO EFFECT)
Flame Body: (37/100, NO EFFECT)
Flamethrower: Accuracy (50/100, HIT), Effect Chance (95/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Iron Head: Accuracy (96/100, MISS)
Flamethrower: Accuacy (94/100, MISS)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Calcifer’s Health:
100 – 6 * 2 (LAMP HEAD) = 88%

Calcifer’s Energy:
100 – 4 * 2 (I’M SO SORRY LORETTA) = 92%

Alice's Health:
100 – 16 (FEEL MY SCORCHING PAIN) = 84%

Alice's Energy:
88 – 4 * 2 (IRON LAMP) = 80%



*Notes:*
-Sorry for the delay, was busy attempting to move.
-Ha I tricked you it was Stu all along, not Stu!
-wait
-It's going to get intensely sunny next round, so stay nice and safe inside your lampposts.
-So this is a Switch battle. Huh. Since VM switched before the first action of the round, the round proceeded as normal.

-Since we PMed commands last round, I’m not sure if that counts towards the turn order changing. If it does count, then VM would command first here, if it doesn’t then LotF would.

-oh crap it was Stu, not Stu.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Yeeaaah I'm pretty sure it's more fair to have me command first.

Okaaaay Alice you probably figured out by now that I'm not too keen on letting you fight an opponent with STAB advantage and resisting both your attacking types, and under intense sunlight! Fortunately, we do have some backup here!

But first, we gotta to prepare the battlefield a bit! Start with Knock Off to get rid of that Eviolite, then Rock Slide! If they Protect, delay the Knock Off and use Swords Dance. Use Baton Pass (Cello) on the last action, unless you're Taunted, in which case you'll simply Rock Slide again, or Knock Off if you haven't already.

*Knock Off / Swords Dance ~ Knock Off / Rock Slide / Swords Dance ~ Baton Pass (Cello) / Rock Slide / Knock Off*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Let us make full use of the weather this round. Start with a *Flamethrower*, then use *Flame Charge*. After Alice switches out, give Cello a *warm welcome*.

*Flamethrower ~ Flame Charge ~ Flamethrower*


----------



## Eifie

Ending this battle in a draw as per request. KO counts are as follows:

*Vipera Magnifica*
Calcifer (0)
Orestes (1)
Metal Gear ROSS (0)

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Rose Spookheart (1)
Alice in Chain Chomps (0)

Vipera Magnifica, Lord of the Fireflies, and TruetoCheese get however much money. I'll get Zhorken or someone to manually close this in the database.


----------

